# Canned Pumpkin



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

What kind of canned pumpkin can you use for diarrhea? I'm assuming it's something other than pie filling, right?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i give minnie and tootsie canned pumpkin and they love it. minnie had to have her anal glands expressed and the vet said to add fiber to her diet to help. i buy my pumpkin at Whole Foods. its Organic Pumpkin. the only ingredient in it is organic pumpkin. 
i never new it helped with diarrhea. good luck with that


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Baby carrots work really good too.
Dahlia loves them and I give them every other day.
Sometimes they work too good!


----------



## 1chi4me (Jul 28, 2008)

Canned pumpkin is one of those things that are great to keep on hand.


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

I didn't know about the pumpkin or carrots. Really new to a lot of this stuff. Love reading all your knowledge. Blessings.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

We cant get the Pumpkin here sadly.
I do give mine carrots once in a while as a treat. x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

LDMomma said:


> What kind of canned pumpkin can you use for diarrhea? I'm assuming it's something other than pie filling, right?


Yes, it is the regular canned pumpkin. NOT the canned pumpkin for pie filling. Most places here in the US will have both side by side in the baking aisle so read the can and get the regular canned pumpkin, if it's the pie filling then keep looking. You can find it at most US supermarkets and I even get mine at Walmart Supercenters although all the WM's I've been to only carry the large cans so if you want the smaller cans like the 12 oz can size you'll probably have to look at a supermarket.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I looked and looked for pumpkin a couple of months ago and could not find it. Guess it tends to be seasonal. I finally found organtic canned pumpkin at publix. Quigley loves it. You can open the can and freeze the left over in icecube trays for individual servings.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

This is going to sound kinda stupid but once I open it, how long will it stay good?

I've never bought it before so I'm not even sure what it looks like or where to find it, lol. I'm assuming the baking section.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

It will keep for a good week or more in the fridge. I found it at Publix in the "canned fruit" section. Just be sure it is just pumpkin not pie filling. It is orange, much like a mashed sweet potato. It has a freah smell to it. Quigley loves it so much he will go to the fridge and look at the fride kinda asking for his "treat".


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

You might have a hard time finding it right now, there weren't a ton of pumpkin crops last year so the manufacturers ran out. I have heard there should be some coming out in late September. You want the 100% pure pumpkin not the pie filling (seasoned). I had a couple cans in my pantry, so I took one of the large ones, divided it into little small tupperware containers (like 1/2 cup each I think) and put them in the freezer, that way it stays good  Since they don't need a lot of it, it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've been looking for canned pumpkin for myself for weeks and can't find any! >:[ Grrrrrrr!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

elaina said:


> i give minnie and tootsie canned pumpkin and they love it. minnie had to have her anal glands expressed and the vet said to add fiber to her diet to help. i buy my pumpkin at Whole Foods. its Organic Pumpkin. the only ingredient in it is organic pumpkin.
> i never new it helped with diarrhea. good luck with that


I found this at Publix. I gave it to Roxy tonight so I'm hoping for some better stools by tomorrow.


----------

